

Top organizations in CS research - ssn
http://academic.research.microsoft.com/CSDirectory/org_category_24.htm

======
tansey
> # For example, Paper A is written by Author B and Author C, when this paper
> was published in year 2000, Author B is affiliated with Organization 1, and
> Author B was affiliated with Organization 2, provided such information was
> presented in the paper full text or meta data. Now Author A is affiliated
> with Organization 3, and Author B is with Organization 4. Our algorithm
> constructs the following relationship:

> # Paper A is related to Organization 1, 2, 3, and 4.

> # Therefore, all citations to Paper A will be contributed to all 4
> organizations.

This seems rather ridiculous to me. So if I have 100 publications with at
least 5 citations each at some unknown school, then I go to Stanford, all of a
sudden Stanford gets 500 extra citations?

Also, I saw no mention about citation filtering. It's not uncommon for small
communities to (intentionally or unintentionally) game these kinds of systems
by publishing lots of low-quality papers and citing each other a lot. In fact,
I didn't even see any mention about filtering out self-citations, which is
absolutely necessary.

~~~
xinsigma
it's easy to remove self-citation, but it's hard (and unfair) to detect and
remove citations in the case you mentioned "a small community ... publishing
lots of low-quality papers and citing each other a lot. "

------
rxin
It seems like among the top 4, Berkeley has the highest citation/publication
ratio, which indicates they publish less (due to size or just pub frequency),
but with more meaningful stuff on average. I wonder if this is related to the
laid-back culture of Berkeley that students don't have pressure to "publish".

Disclaimer: I am becoming a graduate student at Berkeley soon.

------
api
This would be far more indicative if it were scaled to organizational size.
Some of the top places are great places, but they're also huge places.

~~~
aheilbut
Or at least if they included a column with # citations / publication.

~~~
ljlolel
I'll post this on my blog soon.

Here is a list sorted by the ratio, with a cutoff of at least 1000
publications. 4 universities lead by a wide margin: 1. Berkeley 2. Stanford 3.
Princeton 4. MIT

    
    
       1          Wellcome Trust Sanger Institute       1239      45181   36.4
       2                              Google Inc.       2126      60583   28.4
       3                Palo Alto Research Center       1560      42443   27.2
       4                       AT&T Labs Research       5699     131287   23.0
       5     Bell Labs (Lucent Technologies Inc.)       4656      95602   20.5
       6        University of California Berkeley      25809     529791   20.5
       7            Weizmann Institute of Science       4116      84446   20.5
       8                      Yahoo Research Labs       2235      45322   20.2
       9                      Stanford University      30528     599120   19.6
      10                     Princeton University       8393     163755   19.5
      11    Massachusetts Institute of Technology      30211     578190   19.1
      12              Argonne National Laboratory       2723      51228   18.8
      13                                Microsoft      20303     379561   18.6
      14            National Institutes of Health       8817     161731   18.3
      15                        SRI International       3193      58445   18.3
      16                         BBN Technologies       1633      27262   16.6
      17                         Brown University       5075      83557   16.4
      18                       Harvard University      16931     277193   16.3
      19                       Cornell University      11989     195178   16.2
      20                     University of Oregon       2057      32635   15.8
      21                          Rice University       5238      82713   15.7
      22                 University of Washington      14667     228336   15.5
      23                        Intel Corporation       4036      62412   15.4
      24               Carnegie Mellon University      31227     481334   15.4
      25                          Yale University       7140     109336   15.3
      26                                      IBM      23142     352198   15.2
      27       California Institute of Technology       7969     121192   15.2
      28    Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory       3646      55239   15.1
      29                     Hewlett Packard Labs       5180      76499   14.7
      30      University of California Santa Cruz       4309      62968   14.6
      31                      New York University       7844     114416   14.5
      32           Hebrew University of Jerusalem       4777      69261   14.4
      33 Mitsubishi Electric Research Laboratorie       1911      27387   14.3
      34             Columbia University New York      11380     157882   13.8
      35                 University of California       2275      31547   13.8
      36     University of California Los Angeles      16214     223380   13.7
      37          University of Wisconsin Madison      11919     164035   13.7
      38       Oregon Health & Science University       2035      27992   13.7
      39                    University of Chicago       5299      72038   13.5
      40                      Brandeis University       1524      20597   13.5
      41                                      NEC       1219      16446   13.4
      42               University of Pennsylvania      11177     150223   13.4
      43        Washington University Saint Louis       6646      88489   13.3
      44      University of Massachusetts-Amherst       6436      85339   13.2
      45       University of California San Diego      15449     204661   13.2
      46                  University of Rochester       3876      50691   13.0
      47                  University of Cambridge      13978     181921   13.0
      48             US Naval Research Laboratory       1717      21984   12.8
      49                    University of Toronto      12396     158501   12.7
      50                University College London      10831     136958   12.6
      51                     University of Oxford       9704     122210   12.5
      52   University of California San Francisco       3253      40915   12.5
      53        University of Southern California      17375     218213   12.5
      54      University of Massachusetts Amherst       1381      17166   12.4
      55           University of Colorado Boulder       6574      81660   12.4
      56                 Johns Hopkins University       6917      84569   12.2
      57                   University of Michigan      16286     197470   12.1
      58 University of North Carolina Chapel Hill       6867      82186   11.9
      59                          Duke University       8430     100875   11.9
      60                        Boston University       6744      80477   11.9
      61                       Rutgers University      10092     119986   11.8
      62                    Georgetown University       1182      13938   11.7
      63   University of California Santa Barbara       8238      96305   11.6
      64           École Normale Supérieure Paris       2102      24111   11.4
      65                   University of Virginia       5040      56874   11.2
      66                   University of Maryland      16658     187911   11.2
      67  University of Illinois Urbana Champaign      22084     248645   11.2
      68               University of Texas Austin      14418     160564   11.1
      69                      Tel Aviv University       7936      88271   11.1
      70                        Dartmouth College       2958      32683   11.0
      71                Portland State University       1795      19624   10.9
      72                  University of Minnesota      12559     137294   10.9
      73          University of California Irvine      10365     111280   10.7
      74   Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory       1682      18018   10.7
      75 National Institute of Standards and Tech       3612      38352   10.6
      76             École Polytechnique (France)       1370      14360   10.4
      77                  Northwestern University       7908      82239   10.3
      78  Technion Israel Institute of Technology       7391      76190   10.3
      79           University of British Columbia       9613      98773   10.2
      80                    Nokia Research Center       1683      17288   10.2
      81                    University of Arizona       6378      65277   10.2
      82                  Oregon State University       2499      25469   10.1
      83                    University of Waikato       1572      15804   10.0
      84                 University of Copenhagen       2232      22291   9.98
      85          Case Western Reserve University       2648      26219   9.90
      86       Polytechnic University of New York       1771      17506   9.88
      87                       University of Utah       5313      52423   9.86
      88                     University of Dundee       1088      10727   9.85
      89 Institut National De Recherche en Inform       1081      10581   9.78
      90           University of California Davis       8423      81240   9.64
      91        Commissariat a l'Ënergie Atomique       2403      23170   9.64
      92                   Stony Brook University       4358      42017   9.64
      93          Technical University of Denmark       2859      27564   9.64
      94                         Imperial College       4775      45981   9.62
      95           Los Alamos National Laboratory       4206      40442   9.61
      96          Georgia Institute of Technology      17315     165915   9.58
      97            Agricultural Research Service       1419      13596   9.58
      98                  University of Edinburgh       9598      91615   9.54
      99                     Texas Medical Center       1103      10514   9.53
     100                         Institut Pasteur       1315      12468   9.48

~~~
cema

      44      University of Massachusetts-Amherst
      54      University of Massachusetts Amherst
    

Uh?

~~~
vlad
Equally interesting, check out the first of those UMass Amherst links to see
an example of how little scrubbing Microsoft did in the case of professor
names, as well. The same professor is listed as #4 and #5, whereas combined,
he would be #1 at UMass Amherst, and in the top 5 or 6 most-cited professors
in the history of MIT or Stanford, with ~15,000 citations.

[http://academic.research.microsoft.com/Organization/3912.asp...](http://academic.research.microsoft.com/Organization/3912.aspx)

------
pmjordan
It's interesting to note how much Google's (citation) influence has decreased
over time. 60583 -> 19354 -> 3893 for all years -> last 10 -> last 5, where
"all years" means about 12 (!). I'm guessing it's the exponential falloff of
PageRank paper citations over time.

~~~
rxin
It is important to keep in mind that ... the older a paper is, the more
"chances" it gets to be cited. On average, papers published 20 yrs ago
would've been cited more than papers published 10 yrs ago. It is more fair if
you compare publication citations in 10 years.

I.e. compare

citation between 1990 and 2000 for paper A published in 1990

vs

citation between 2000 and 2010 for paper published in 2000

~~~
pmjordan
I think we're talking about independent observations. I found it remarkable
that Google's papers received 60583-19354=41229 citations between (presumably)
1998 and 2000 but only 19354 between 2000 and 2010. That's a pretty staggering
difference, _especially_ as the number is an aggregate, as you say. Based on
this observation I theorise that the PageRank papers were hugely influential,
but the recent published work has paled in comparison. (i.e. those 19354 will
also include later citations of the early papers, _inflating_ the 41229 figure
further)

~~~
rxin
I definitely agree with you pagerank would be one of the most influential
paper in Google history. However, for the year filter, I might be wrong but I
think it filters based on the year the paper is published, not the year it
gets cited. So when you pick "last 5 years", it won't include the citations
for pagerank.

------
dododo
this seems to be simply a ranking of organisations by the number of citations.

there are a number of factors missed:

1\. what's the earliest publication of each organisation?

2\. what's the real world impact of the publications? (citations are not real
world impact.)

3\. what was the significance of an organisation's contribution to a
publication? for example, there might be many authors, where only one author
did the actual work.

4\. it should be normalized by the size of the organisation.

5\. CS is multidisciplinary: plenty of people in CS publish in other domains
such as biology, mathematics, statistics.

i couldn't work out if they counted self-citations or not.

~~~
rxin
Re impact: While it's not strictly correlated, the number of citations does
indicate to a certain degree the real world impact of a publication. This is
usually how you measure "impact" in the academia.

~~~
ahi
It's the wrong way to measure real world impact. It just happens to be an
incredibly easy way for tenure and hiring committees to make decisions. There
are a ton of problems with it, many have been pointed out in this thread. One
I haven't seen mentioned is that lit reviews cited disproportionately
(especially in the sciences). Many of them aren't even read. Many journals
limit the number of citations so authors cite one lit review rather than many
separate studies.

------
og1
I don't know what conclusions you can really draw from this, but the
underlying service (Microsoft Academic Search) is pretty interesting. I've
been checking out publications from my school for the last hour.

------
Jd
I don't quite get why the citations for major institutions have grown at a
rate of ~10K per year since the late 90s, but much fewer for the decade before
that.

Can anyone explain?

~~~
icco
Most people weren't publishing as computer scientists but rather electrical
engineers and/or mathematicians.

At least that's my assumption. CS is a pretty young field after all.

------
xinsigma
> 2\. what's the real world impact of the publications? (citations are not
> real world impact.)

so any suggestions on real world impact? winning a Turing Award?

------
robryan
Not sure what data sources they are using here but there is probably certain
organisations which a lot of their stuff is missed and some where everything
is present. If it's similar to Google scholar a lot of the stuff my uni does
doesn't end up on there.

Fully agree that papers published has no correlation with an organisations
actual overall contribution to the field. Even citations really, because in
some cases something broad will get cited a lot as it relates to a lot of
papers without actually presenting something new or important.

------
MaysonL
I wonder how much namespace pollution there is? I found at least one incorrect
attribution due to identical names.

~~~
xinsigma
to report and correct identical names, you can cick the <edit> button on top
of each author's profile page, then you can make changes to his/her hompage,
affilication, papers, etc. you can even contribute papers.

------
stcredzero
I wonder how many decades IBM has been in the top 10?

